# First Bow



## TX_Speck (Nov 30, 2004)

Well, I've decided to take the plunge. I was looking at the Diamond Black Ice, but was then turned on to the new Diamond Stud, does anyone know much about this bow? Sounds like its new for 2009, but if any of yall have any thoughts I'd appreciate it. 
Matt


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Diamond is the single cam line produced by Bowtech I think ... they're all about the same in terms of kenetic energy, length, let off, draw weight and brace height ...

My opinion is that they're trying to find their niche ... otherwise they'd cover a more broad spectrum ... but ... that being said. I know a couple diamond owners and they love them.

I favor a couple others ... but you probably can't go wrong with one. Just do yourself the justice of shooting a few different brands before pulling the trigger with your wallet.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I'm assuming the Stud is cheaper. I looked at it on their website and it looks like an upgraded Justice. 

Personally, if you can afford the Black Ice, I think you'll be happier. I think shooting them side by side, would help you understand why I say that.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Iwould go and shoot as many as you can before youmake a decision. I've heard a lot of people say that this bow is too expensive, that one shoots like ****, etc. It's a lot like guns, everyone has their preferences. 

Personally, and I know some here may flame me for it, I am a Hoyt guy ever since I first shot them in the '80's. For me there is just no smoother shooting bow and their advertised IBO speeds are always either right on or average a little low from reality.

Also, if you are going to spend the money, isn't spending a little more to get exactly what you want better than spending some now and more later to get what you want?


----------



## Poulton (Nov 22, 2006)

I own both a Diamond Black Ice and the Nitrous. My son shoots a justice. My opinion for the money you can't beat them.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> I'm assuming the Stud is cheaper. I looked at it on their website and it looks like an upgraded Justice.
> 
> Personally, if you can afford the Black Ice, I think you'll be happier. I think shooting them side by side, would help you understand why I say that.


I agree shoot both and more and you make the choice then.


----------



## 300 R.U.M.-DUM (Jun 4, 2008)

I personally have the Black-Ice and love it..but to eachs own right!! I can tell you this ,,,, I pull back 70lbs and only need 1 sight pin out to 35 yards...


----------

